# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xman

## Elfy

Please use this thread for discussion regarding https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xman

Support threads should be posted in normal forums.

Thank you.

----------

